# Rubber Boots Repair?



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

i have a pair of rocky buckstaker 1000g rubber boots with the side sip on them that i just bought last year and have wore them alot but they have now gotten some stress cracks that i think go all to way through and they leak im sure havent had to get wet yet this year but i know its coming. i spent alot of money on these boots and would really hate to have to throw them away after only one year of hunting and fishing. so i was wondering if anybody knows of a way to fix rubber cracks on a high traffic area of the boot right were the boot bends when walking. i have tried tire patches in the past on other rubber boots but that didnt seem to work to good or for very long. so any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Try the liquid repair for neoprene waders, it comes in a tube and you can fill the cracks. I'd overlap them a little just to be sure.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This product may be similar to what Cut'em mentioned, but I've had luck with Shoe Goo to build up cracks and stop leaks.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree with Dick on Shoo Goo. I've used it on holes and cracks in soles, on leather and nylon cracks and tears, etc. The stuff seems to hold on to about anything. And if it's used in a high wear / high stress area and eventually fails, just put another layer on.

And depending upon whom you bought the boots from, they might have a guarantee on quality or durability for product failures beyond the normal wear and tear to be expected. I've had good luck returning failed products to Cabela's, LL Bean, Sierra Trading Post, and others. And, sometimes the manufacturer will make good on a failed product when the retailer won't.


----------

